# CPC-Looking for Remote Coding/Billing



## bizy bee (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been a CPC coder and biller for five years.  I am looking in Illinois for remote coding/billing work.  I haven't found anyone that has any work.  If anyone has any information I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## shortie5801 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a website that may interest you,its www.credentialist.com

Best of luck


----------

